# Problem with Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

## tkoh

Hello..

i have the problem with this card now.. i staying try install my card.. is the same of tutorial... but i cant... i have followed this site: Gentoo wiki

dmesg:

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 328k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.19ds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl4965: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -2

```

lspci:

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8136 (rev 01)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

06:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 444e (rev 01)

0c:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

```

Anyone can help me?

thx

TKoHLast edited by tkoh on Fri Nov 02, 2007 7:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## barophobia

iwlwifi-ucode and iwlwifi are both in portage now.  Unmask and use those ebuilds.

----------

## tkoh

I cant unmask that packages, i dont know why now.. but i will try later...  :Wink: 

----------

## tkoh

This packages is HARD MASKED, and i cant unmask it.. anyone can help me?

----------

## wbecker

In /etc/portage/package.unmask:

 *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode
> 
> net-wireless/iwlwifi

 

and make sure the same is also in /etc/portage/package.keywords

I still can't use mine to connect to unencrypted wireless networks though!

----------

## tkoh

i install from portage

but i cant configure and dont see my card in "ifconfig" command :s

i need the wireless for use with e-U, one network of my Colege.

thx for help ppl

TKoH

----------

## reify

tkoh

I'm using iwlwifi 1.1.17 and for ucode 4.4.17 from portage using package.mask. If I ever upgrade the ucode, the iwl4965 part throws the error you are getting ' can't read microcode'. Reinstalling iwlwifi fixes this problem.

Try it it might help. As for the rest of the config; jell o fishi is collecting working wireless configs at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-586793.html there's at least one iwlwifi.

F

----------

## tkoh

hello ppl...

im busy in the last days and i cant come here and try end configuration of wireless card...

but today i have can =)

but i stay having a problem, i have modules loaded, but the system say: 

```
iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:. Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. iwl4965
```

and i cant see card with "ifconfig" command.

and i dont know how i can change this status..

anyone can help me?

thx

----------

## hoacker

 *tkoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:. Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. iwl4965
> ```
> ...

 

Is that a laptop? Look for a switch or something on the laptop that is switching wireless on/off. Maybe refer to the manual...

Do you have an alternate OS installed? Does the card work in the alternate OS? If there's a hardware switch it shouldn't.

----------

## tkoh

 *hoacker wrote:*   

>  *tkoh wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> iwl4965: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:. Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work. iwl4965
> ```
> ...

 

yes that is a laptop, one Toshiba Satellite A200-1GB, and switch is realy on now, but i have turned then off. but i still cant seeing wlan0 :S

I have Windows Vista in another partition, and work fine, but need switch on.

thx

----------

## jexxie

EDIT: Sorry, wrote this a few hours ago but forgot to submit.  Been covered by another poster, sorry.

This problem seems to have also been experienced on Ubuntu, here's their post for it:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623

----------

## tkoh

my "dmesg | grep iwl4965"

```
iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

```

and i have the switch on :S

with switch off i dont get that lines:

```
iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'
```

----------

## hoacker

Can you check your BIOS if there's an option to switch wireless on/off.

If there is an option switch in on and boot again.

If theres no such option or if it is already "on", please check in /usr/src/linux/.config if 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_RFKILL=y
> 
> CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

 

If these are not set, please set them as noted and recompile your kernel, you may be needing this (at least this was the solution in a german gentoo thread).

Edit: You may also compile RFKILL as a module if you prefer...

----------

## tkoh

i dont have that lines:

```
#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

```

how i can set RFKILL?

----------

## hoacker

replace line

```

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

```

with

```

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

```

then recompile your kernel, copy it to /boot and reboot

Hope this works...

----------

## tkoh

dont work..

kernel compile but stay the same :S

i will change file back to the same because of this link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-586793.html

thx

----------

## hoacker

 *tkoh wrote:*   

> dont work..
> 
> kernel compile but stay the same :S
> 
> 

 

Sorry to hear that. Maybe someone else knows the trick...

Good luck, anyway.

----------

## tkoh

Hello ppl.. i have good news =) i have finally configured my wireless card and work, here is the tutorial for that: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

But now i need a graphical interface for manage login in wireless lan, in ubuntu 7.10 gnome have a program to help me managing that and login on lan, 

but here in gentoo i dont know, because my gnome 2.18.3 dont have the tool. 

thx

----------

## swimmer

Did you try net-misc/networkmanager already? (Not that I use it but it seems to be a gnome app ...)

HTH

swimmer

----------

## tkoh

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Did you try net-misc/networkmanager already? (Not that I use it but it seems to be a gnome app ...)
> 
> HTH
> 
> swimmer

 

edited i can emerge now and i following one how-to in gentoo wiki =)

edit2: thanks a lot man =) thats it i want, i can see all wireless acess points near my house =) i think i will can acess in my college too =)

i know Security, tomorrow i will teste =)

thx

----------

## swimmer

Glad I could help  :Smile: 

----------

## tkoh

Hello, i m in my college now, but i have see one problem, i cant connect to e-U wireless network, i need connect to network with wep over PEAP , with security 802.1x.

i have correct login and pass, but nm-applet cant connect and if i try connect again, show me a bug error :S

thx

----------

## tkoh

I have unmerged the networkmanager, the program cause me a bug and my X need be restarted.

Now i have wifi-radar and manual configuration :S but wifi-radar i dont know how i can configure him :S i will look better.

and manual configuration, when i run the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 say me this:

```
TKoH_LAN / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Linux wireless extensions version 22 detected.

ipw2x00 driver uses driver_wext (-Dwext) instead of driver_ipw.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

Failed to set encryption.

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT]: Operation not supported                  [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

anyone know this error? or bug.

----------

## pjv

Yeah, I know all about it: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-595949-highlight-.html

Have you actually even looked on the forum??

----------

